# solarisation bei einem.....



## Lord-Nightmare (4. Mai 2001)

.... transparenten hintergrund?
wie mache ich das?
also ich will ne schrift zum glänzen lassen! und das so das der hintergrund transparent ist nur da kommt dann immer der fehler: diese text ebene muss gerastet werden! nur das kann ich mit nem transparenten hintergrund nicht! was muss ich machen das es geht oder kann man da nicht´s dran ändern?

Cu Nightmare

--==[VoN AlL dEn DiNgEn DiE MiR SiNd VeRlOrEn GeGaNgEn, HaB iCh Am MeIsTeN An MeInEm VeRsTaNd GeHaNgEn!]==--


----------



## ernii (4. Mai 2001)

*was genau...*

Also warum gerade solarisation etwas zum glänzen bringen soll weiß ich nicht aber ich hab den Filter noch nicht oft benutzt. Nur mein Problem ist das wenn ich ein Bild mit transparenten Hintergrund mache, dann einen Text, diesen Rastere und dann Solarisation anwende das alles wunderbar funzt (nur nicht toll aussieht).
Ich glaub das war doch nicht das was du meinst oder?

cu
ernii


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe willst du den text einfach leuchten lassen, oder?
um das zu erreichen weite die auswahl aus (so ca. 3-4 pxel) fülle diese mit weiß oder einer anderen hellen farbe und wiederhole den vorgang so oft bis du das gewünschte glühen hast.


----------



## Lord-Nightmare (5. Mai 2001)

hm nein ihr meint nicht das was ich meine vielleicht habe ich mich auch nur falsch ausgedrückt! guggt euch einfach mal die bilder hier an! wie z.b. [BIO] ich will das ich den hintergrund transparent habe und so grich ich das nich tgebagen!

http://www.lord-neika.exit.mytoday.de/Enter.htm

Cu Nightmare

--==[VON ALL DEN DINGEN DIE MIR SIND VERLOREN GEGANGEN, HAB ICH AM MEISTEN AN MEINEM VERSTAND GEHANGEN]==--


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Also du meinst wohl das große Bild wo nur [BIO] draufsteht, und was genau bekommst du jetzt nicht hin?
Ich versteh irgendwie noch immer nicht was du meinst!

cu
ernii


----------



## Lord-Nightmare (5. Mai 2001)

also dieses [BIO] oder das mit dem [BIO]Lord-Nightmare!
das will ich mit einem transparenten hintergrund! das heisst das dieses schwarze wech sein muss..!
also ich mach nen neues bild transparent...! dann schreibe ich was hinn z.b. [BIO] und dann muss ich strg und e drücken um zu rastern! nur dieses rtastern geht nicht wenn ich kein hintergrund habe Sprich Transparent! und da muss es doch was geben das so hinzugriegen das der hintergrund transparent ist und die schrift gerastetr!

wenn einer weiss wie bitte sagt es mir!
hast du es jetzt verstanden?

CU Nightmare!

--==[VON ALL DEN DINGEN DIE MIR SIND VERLOREN GEGANGEN, HAB ICH AM MEISTEN AN MEINEM VERSTAND GEHANGEN!]==--


----------



## Meister Eder (5. Mai 2001)

ich denk ich weiss was du meinst. du willst es nur transparent speichern und als cs-spraypaint benutzten, -hab ich recht gell ?

rastere den text und speichere das bild als .png datei ab, dann müsste es wirklich transparent sein. kannst du aber auch über ´für web speichern´ machen.

wenn es des noch immer nich war, schreib mal was du mit dem bild machen willst.

cya

[FSUK] rulez !!


----------



## ernii (5. Mai 2001)

Tja also ich weiß net wenn ich ein Bild mache, mit transparenten Hintergrund, einen Text schreibe und dann strg+e drücke habe ich die aktive Ebene mit der darunterliegenden auf eine Reduziert.
Wenn ich den Text Rastern will gehe ich auf Ebene>Rastern>Text und es funzt wunderbar.

Welche PS Version hast du eigentlich, ich rede von Version 6.

cu
ernii


----------



## KoMtuR (17. Mai 2001)

Also Lord!

Wenn du das wirklich als Spray-Paint für CS nehmen willst, kannste eigentlich hier aufhören. Um bei dem Logo den Hintergrund transparent zu machen im CS musste den Hintergrund auf Reinblau setzen. Sonst klappt es net. Geht net so einfach mit Hintergrund transparent und da im Spiel auch so. Hab ich alles schon durch gehabt. 

Ist ausserdem noch eine Heidenarbeit dazu, musst dann alle blauen Pixel, die kein reines blau sind nachbearbeiten, sonst siehste das im Spiel und das sieht sch... aus.


Cu, KoMtuR


----------

